# Can't download [DMG]-Help Finding DIskimageMounter.app



## bmac1800 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi people,

I'm new here... so yeah hi 

Recently I've been trying to clean up my computer because it's been acting a bit slow at times.  I've started a new account/username and in the process got rid of any unesseary( or what I thought were unesseary files).  But by accident I think I deleted one important application that I need.

I first noticed this when I tried to download a program(dmg) and it didn't open.  I actually knew that it wasn't gunna work before it even finished downloading because during the process, the image that normally appears when it downloads, wasn't there.  And as expected when I clicked on it, it said there is no default application.  So after searching for answers online , I found out I need to mount it using DiskImageMounter.app.  I searched for it in Finder and got nothing.  So, I must've erased it accidently.  The problem is that I can't download anything without this cuz of course everything is a dmg, and btw.......  the one .sit file I tried didn't work either.

Basically I've searching for online for ways download DiskImageMounter.app. and have no luck.  I'm hoping I can get Utilities Folder off one of the MAC computers @ my college and copy it onto a disc.  I don't have the original disc to reinstall it.  Then c if that works on my MAC OSX 10.2.  Now 3 questions.............

DiskImageMounter.app. is normally found in the Utilities Folder/which is in applications right?
And does the computer ,that I copy off of, have to be the exact version as mine which is btw MAC OSX 10.2.  Because they all are really new, but so is mine.

If anyone could help me out I'd, really appreciate it.  I really need this application.  Thanx


----------



## simbalala (Jun 23, 2006)

It's in /System/Library/CoreServices/ not Applications/Utilities or your user directory.

ie: /System/Library/CoreServices/DiskImageMounter.app

Did you start to toss things from your System Folder?

Try doing Get Info (Command I) on the .dmg file you want to open and see if you can choose DiskImageMounter as the app to open it with.


----------



## bmac1800 (Jun 23, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> It's in /System/Library/CoreServices/ not your user directory
> 
> ie: /System/Library/CoreServices/DiskImageMounter.app
> 
> ...



Well, when I do go to get info, and open with..... DiskImageMounter isn't listed in my applications.  and I found 

System/Library/CoreServices/

and again, no DiskImageMounter.app

I don't think I totally deleted it from my computer.  I don't know how though I know the importance of diskimagemounter.app.... hmmm........  Anything else u can suggest???


----------



## bmac1800 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanx for getting back to me so quickly btw... and yeah I don't remember getting rid of anything from the System folder.  But, I don't know if I said this, but when I got went through my computer deleting stuff, it was actually planning on deleting the other user name all together.   So I do remember getting rid of alot, but like I said I do know the importance of this application... I might've just been careless though


----------



## simbalala (Jun 23, 2006)

It's about 500 Kb. I've got Version 10.4 

If no one else can get you 10.2 I can set up an ftp or http uncompressed download for you tomorrow and you can see if 10.4 will run on your machine.

You have an ftp client?

I'll check this thread in the morning.


----------



## bmac1800 (Jun 23, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> It's about 500 Kb. I've got Version 10.4
> 
> If no one else can get you 10.2 I can set up an ftp or http uncompressed download for you tomorrow and you can see if 10.4 will run on your machine.
> 
> ...



I'm not really a computer guy, so I don;t know what a ftp client really is.  I did look it up though and it makes sence to me, I guess.  It 's basically a way of downloading files through an ftp server- i'm definately willing to try it though. I just hope it won't be a big deal that you use a 10.4.

Actually I was trying to update my version of MAC OSX to a newer version, before all of this


----------



## barhar (Jun 23, 2006)

Unlike 'Panther' (MacOS X 10.3.x) and 'Tiger' (MacOS X 10.4.x) - 'Jaguar' (MacOS X 10.2.x) does not use 'DiskImageMounter.app' for mounting a '.dmg' file's image. Instead, 'Jaguar' uses 'Disk Copy', an application in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.

A simple rule to follow. 
Never remove any Apple provided or installed applications, files, and / or folders in the '/Applications/' or '/Applications/Utilties/' folder; regardless or not, whether they are used or not, or storage space is needed - unless, you are fully aware of the situation and / or consequences.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 23, 2006)

barhar said:
			
		

> Unlike 'Panther' (MacOS X 10.3.x) and 'Tiger' (MacOS X 10.4.x) - 'Jaguar' (MacOS X 10.2.x) does not use 'DiskImageMounter.app' for mounting a '.dmg' file's image. Instead, 'Jaguar' uses 'Disk Copy', an application in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.


Oh, I see, like OS 9.

I went from OS 9 directly to 10.4 so I'm not savy on the changes in between.


----------



## bmac1800 (Jun 23, 2006)

barhar said:
			
		

> Unlike 'Panther' (MacOS X 10.3.x) and 'Tiger' (MacOS X 10.4.x) - 'Jaguar' (MacOS X 10.2.x) does not use 'DiskImageMounter.app' for mounting a '.dmg' file's image. Instead, 'Jaguar' uses 'Disk Copy', an application in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder.
> 
> A simple rule to follow.
> Never remove any Apple provided or installed applications, files, and / or folders in the '/Applications/' or '/Applications/Utilties/' folder; regardless or not, whether they are used or not, or storage space is needed - unless, you are fully aware of the situation and / or consequences.



I just searched for Disk Copy, and I only have the OSX 9 (classic)version.  The classic version is baisically pointless.  I basically don't have a Utilities folder anymore so..............????So what can I do about this??


----------



## barhar (Jun 23, 2006)

'I don't have the original disc to reinstall it.' ... 'I basically don't have a Utilities folder anymore so..............????' - you should always have the disc(s) provided with the Mac, upon purchase; or a 'retail' MacOS copy. 

'So what can I do about this??' - ...


----------



## bmac1800 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but I thought maybe there was another way of doing this through downloading or copying from it from another computer.  Nevermind..  What u're saying, is I have to by the disc over again. Fine, I'll do that.

If there are anyother ways please somebody let me know


----------

